
Show HN: Launching tomorrow on PH. Last minute thoughts? - VvdHout
https://courseroot.com/
======
quickthrower2
80,000 would be better than 80.000 if your audience is American, or you could
tailor it to locale. Or just say 80000 or 80k

~~~
VvdHout
Ahjah. Good point. Thanks for the comment! We are life by the way:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/courseroot-2-0-2](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/courseroot-2-0-2)

Would love to get your support :)

~~~
quickthrower2
Upvoted!

------
kevinyun
Site looks nice and clean (other than some business on landing). Good luck!

There was a time when Show HN was the equivalent PH launch (still is[?]).

Or maybe you're leveraging the number of Show HN posts you can do just by
posting this post ;)

~~~
VvdHout
Hi,

Thanks for taking the time to comment. Great to hear you like it. Yeah, I am a
terrible designer haha so always have difficulty getting something like the
landing page right.

I have no idea how it fares against each other to be honest. We are live on PH
right now though! And I could really use your support to stay on the first
page so we can get some exposure:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/courseroot-
share](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/courseroot-share)

Would love to see you there as well.

Valentijn

------
VvdHout
Hi everybody!

Just hoping to get some last minuted feedback from the community before
launching this new direction of my platform on PH tomorrow.

What are your thoughts?

All the best,

Valentijn

------
jppope
Seems like a great resource. The homepage is super busy- I would simplify that
a little bit. Some of the pricing is off too (Udemy courses range between $10
and $200)

~~~
VvdHout
Hi!

Thanks for taking the time to comment. Much appreciated.

Totally agree in regards to the homepage. Any specific suggestions by any
chance?

Udemy threw up another sale I see. Their prices fluctuate so much it is almost
impossible to track haha. Going to see if I can add a sale tag.

Thanks again!

Valentijn

~~~
jppope
1\. Above the fold you have 4 main CTAs and 2 search bars cut those numbers in
half.

2\. Regarding the filtering methods(search, tags, or start my search) pick
one. If you don't know which one A/b test.

3\. the highlighted navigation link should correspond to the page you are on
to make navigation easier

4\. the brands at the bottom (above the fold) are overkill. if you want to
make this a thing, create a separate section allowing for more negative space
above the fold.

5\. the greyscale/ color scheme choices should be slightly more intentional,
as an example the color around the tags below the "search a subject" would
probably be better served as an off white or light grey similar to the
navigation. part of this conflict is created with the brand area.

6\. I would combine the "search a subject" input with the "show courses"
button too. that way it is one complete unit

all I got for right now. cheers

~~~
VvdHout
Hi jppope,

Tried to implement some of the advice in the time I had left. Does feel better
already.

Also, we are live on PH! I would really like to see you there. Trying to
gather as much support as I can to stay on the first page, so any feedback,
comments, or support is much appreciated.
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/courseroot-
share](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/courseroot-share)

Thanks again for the elaborate feedback, and hope to see you there!

Take care,

Valentijn

------
busymom0
I find the homepage way too crowded.

